# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  THE GAME - Discussion

## Xel

HAHAHAHA YOU LOST THE GAME!

If you have no idea what I'm talking 'bout visit: 
Lose The Game - The World's Most Infamous Mind Virus

----------


## Ground Zero

HAHAHAHAHAHA YOU JUST LOST 7 REP!

On a serious note, the game is cancer. Cancer must be killed.

----------


## ChildeRoland

Doh, I just lost  :Frown:

----------


## The Toxic Deer

i lost the game

Also. i had the rules to kurios's game, it involved anytime you think of the game you ahve to beat your head againsta wall till you die. i didnt like his game  :Frown:

----------


## Confucius

**** you.

----------


## Ground Zero

> i lost the game
> 
> Also. i had the rules to kurios's game, it involved anytime you think of the game you ahve to beat your head againsta wall till you die. i didnt like his game


Haha, you mean Kur's MMOwned game? The rules are you're always playing and whenever you lose you must sit on a jar and crush it in your ass iirc.

----------


## Forgiving

--Snipped--

----------


## The Lex

Stupid 4chan kiddie games.

----------


## Opirity

GZ is the cancer!

----------


## KuRIoS

When you read this you are playing the ToolTango game, you can never stop playing.. Whenever you open your eyes or think of open your eyes or even see, you will lose the game. When you lose the game u must take a kitchen knife and shove it up your rectum at the same time as you fall on ur back over and over..

That is how pathetic "the game" is.. if you believe in that crap then you have to believe in the tooltango..

----------


## Zantas

Can't ....stop....playing....ToolTango......

----------

